# Is anyone on Fostimon (urofollitropin) injections?



## Kayleigh85 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I am 26 and following a ten year stint on the pill as well as some drastic weightloss due to losing my mother I no longer ovulate. I am now at a healthy weight although I have been diagnosed with Polycystic Overies and an underactive thyroid. 

I have not ovulated since coming off the pille nearly three years ago, apart from one round of Clomid treatment - this did make me ovulate but i didnt have a thick enough lining in my uterus to get any positive results. I then had ovarian drilling (3 months ago) which was also unsuccessful.

I am now on Fostimon (urofollitropin) injections to induce ovulation, does anyone else have any experience with this type of treatment?

I am finding this whole ordeal very hard to cope with emotionally, most of my friends are with child and I find it difficult to talk to them about it, I would appreciate any feedback!

Kayleigh


----------

